# شريط مريم بطرس -  اقبل الأيادى



## menaroshdy (7 فبراير 2008)

مع المفاجاءة شريط مريم بطرس اقبل الايادى شريط جامد ط______________حن


شريط للبابا كرلس وهذا الشريط من اجمل الشرايط المسيحية 










حمل من هنا :download:



الوجة الاول



الوجة الثانى

يارب يعجبكم 






مع تحياتى :nunu0000: (mena roshdy):nunu0000: 

صلاوتك معانا لنضع لكم كل ما جديد ومفيد 


رجاء محبة وضع رد على الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجاءة شريط المرنمة (مريم بطرس) اقبل الايادى شريط جميل*

بجد مفجأة جميلة ..انا كنت مستنية الشريط ده من زمان
ميرسى يا مينا جدا ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## menaroshdy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجاءة شريط المرنمة (مريم بطرس) اقبل الايادى شريط جميل*

العفو يا جينا وبجد انا لازم اعودكم على كل ما هو جديد وجميل ودة كلة بفضل منتدى المسيح اليوم


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجاءة شريط المرنمة (مريم بطرس) اقبل الايادى شريط جميل*

ميرسى ليك كتيير وميرسى لمنتدى المسيح اليوم ..ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## beshoy 2 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المفاجاءة شريط المرنمة (مريم بطرس) اقبل الايادى شريط جميل*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررن


----------



## kiroOoO (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المفاجاءة شريط المرنمة (مريم بطرس) اقبل الايادى شريط جميل*

*شكرا يا استاذ على الشريط الجميل دة 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## totty (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المفاجاءة شريط المرنمة (مريم بطرس) اقبل الايادى شريط جميل*

_راااااااااااائع
مجهود جميل خالص منك
ربنا يعوووضك_​


----------



## Tabitha (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المفاجاءة شريط المرنمة (مريم بطرس) اقبل الايادى شريط جميل*

جميل جدااااا!


----------



## moro2000 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: المفاجاءة شريط المرنمة (مريم بطرس) اقبل الايادى شريط جميل*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## FADESHIKO (5 مارس 2008)

*شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

شريط مريم بطرس اقبل الأيادى

الوجة الاول



الوجة الثانى

يارب يعجبكم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

ميرسى يا فادى على الشريط الجامد ده ..انا بحب الشريط ده جدا
بس بردو يا فادى محرمتش ورفعت على نفس السايت تانى ..:smil13: على العموم مقبولة منك :smil12: ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## febe (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

تسلم ايدك يا اخ فادي وربنا يعوض تعبك محبة​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*








​


----------



## بيشوى مجدى حلمى (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## mero_engel (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

ميرسي علي الشريط الجميل يا فادي 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## adoom (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

مشكووور 
الرب يباركك


----------



## foxramy (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

*شكرا يا فادى على الشريط 
و يارب يكون بأذن الله شريط حلو 
ربنا يعوض تعبك محبة*


----------



## cuteledia (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

ميرسى يا فادى على الشريط الجامد ده
ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك...يسوع يباركك


----------



## micho_mn (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

شكرا يا فادى على الشريط بس ياريت تقسمة تراكات وتحطه على 4shared احسن من ده وشكرا لتعبك وربنا يبارك حياتك :yaka::smil12:


----------



## rammrommm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

*هايل يا فادى ربنا يباركك الالبوم فعلا هايل ومريم من الاصوات الحلوة قوى اللى انا بحبها فعلا​*


----------



## عاشق الجيتار (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

شريط جامد اوى


----------



## elven (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

شكرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

شكرا ليك يا غالى على الشريط

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## بنت الملك22 (5 يونيو 2008)

*شريط اقبل الايادى  لمريم بطرس*

انا جبتلكم شريط اقبل توبتى للمرنمة مريم بطرس      ويارب يعجبكم ومتنسوش الردرد

وعلى فكرة الشرييييط كاااااااااااااااااااامل​
)ترنيمة اقبل الايادى
http://up.m5zn.com/172659630629/أقبل الأيادى.
2)ترنيمة العجايبى
http://up.m5zn.com/173397673720/العجايبى.
3)بتعنا (الترنيييمة دى رااااائعة)
http://up.m5zn.com/178086209779/بتعنا.
4)حبيتك انت 
http://up.m5zn.com/177694266876/حبيتك أنت.
5)سبع صلوات 
http://up.m5zn.com/171538916593/سبع صلوات.
6)صلي يا بابا 
http://up.m5zn.com/175177764197/صلى يا بابا.
7)في المشكلات يصلى 
http://up.m5zn.com/173184008459/فى المشكلات يصلى.
8)محتاج منك صلاه
http://up.m5zn.com/173675144911/محتاج منك صلاه.
9)ولا عايز
http://up.m5zn.com/173722388172/ولا عايز.
10)يا ساكنى الفردوس
http://up.m5zn.com/178066207416/يا ساكنى الفردوس.
يار يت سنيني (الترنيمة دى تحححححححفة)
http://up.m5zn.com/172558633830/ياريت سنينى.
يا رب الشريط يعجبكم 
صلو من اجلى


----------



## oesi no (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد: شريط اقبل توبتى لمريم بطرس*

شريط اقبل توبتى  لفريق بارثينا 
اسم الشريط دة اقبل الايادى 
جارى التعديل 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط اقبل الايادى  لمريم بطرس*

_*انا اسفة (لا تعليق)*_


----------



## merola (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط اقبل الايادى  لمريم بطرس*

_شكرا ليكى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
جارى التحميل​_


----------



## مارك ملاك (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

بجد مرسى كتيررررررررر فادى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## T-Parthenoc (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

مرسى يا فادى وربنا يعوضك


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

شكرا ليك يا فادى على الشريط


----------



## caro/كارو (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

شكرا ليك الشريط ده تحفه


----------



## _Michael_ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

الموضوع الاصلي للاستاذ  FADESHIKO بس علشان الشريط حلو رفعته علي سيرفرات اكتر علشان التحميل يبقي اسهل





للتحميل اختار سيرفر واحد فقط

rapidshare.com

الوجة الاول

الوجة الثانى

adrive.com 

الوجة الاول

الوجة الثانى


و ده علشان لو عايز تسمع الشريط قبل ما تحمله و ممكن تحمله برضه من نفس الموقع

Zshare.net

الوجة الاول

الوجة الثانى


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

شريط جميل جدا ​
ميررررررسى ليك على الشريط

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مينا+لكم (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

_*شريط جميل جدا *_​


----------



## meno20502002 (19 فبراير 2009)

*اقبل الايادي اجدد شريط لمريم بطرسالمزيد!*

انا بجد لما سمعت الشريط ده
قولت لازم الكل يسمعه بجد 
الشريط ده فوق الروعة

اسم الشريط   اقبل الايادي
اسم المرنمة   مريم بطرس
حجم الشريط  54MB
ودي اسماء الترانيم 

1 - افا كيرلس
2 - اقبل الايادي
3 - انت يا بابا كيرلس
4 - باكر
5 - بتعنا
6 - حبيتك انت يا بابا
7 - روحت لطحانتو 
8 - صلي يا بابا كيرلس
9 - في المشكلة
10 - مارمينا العجيبي
11 - ياريت سنيني
12 - موسيقي


لتحميل 



















http://www.zshare.net/download/5583986720e5c88d/






[/​


----------



## ramy9000 (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اقبل الايادي اجدد شريط لمريم بطرسالمزيد!*

*شككككككككككككككككرا ليك بجد*


----------



## ramy9000 (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اقبل الايادي اجدد شريط لمريم بطرسالمزيد!*

*برجاء تغير اللينك لانه موش شغال *


----------



## ايمان لبيب (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: شريط اقبل الايادى  لمريم بطرس*

هااااااى


----------



## cobcob (19 فبراير 2009)

*رد: اقبل الايادي اجدد شريط لمريم بطرسالمزيد!*

*الموضوع مكرر
يحذف​*


----------



## مايكل اكمل (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

thank  you ya mina


----------



## مايكل اكمل (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

ya menaaaaaaaaaa el link mosh mawgooood


----------



## oesi no (3 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

*تم تعديل اللينكات 
*​


----------



## tena_tntn (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

شريط جميل جدا
شكرا


----------



## ramynasr (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

thank you


----------



## anosh (4 مارس 2009)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس((((( اقبل الأيادى)))))*

*ميرسى على الشريط لان شفيعى البابا كيرلس 
بس المشكله ان نص الشريط الحان ترانيم قديمة  يعنى
هاتلاقى ترنيمة تمشى ليلة و تيجى ليلة نفس لحن ربى راعى و سلامى بتاعت زياد شحاته 
و ترنيمة روحت طاحونته نفس لحن ياللى امامك حياتى 
و ترنيمة افاكيرلس نفس لحن المؤمن الامين 
و ترنيمة فى المشكلات يصلى نفس لحن فأمكث معى
مش عارفه ايه الابداع فى اننا نكتب كلمات على الحان مسموعه قبل كده و استهلكت 
بس ميرسى على الشريط و على تعبك 
صلواتك ​*


----------



## سيدة القصر (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا شريط اكتر من رائع شكرا لتعبك


----------



## remon183 (19 أغسطس 2009)

thanks a lot...........


----------



## بولا وديع (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*شريط مريم بطرس - اقبل الأيادى - شريط للبابا كيرلس- اكتر من سيرفر cdq*

*مع المفاجاءة
 شريط
 مريم بطرس
 اقبل الايادى
 شريط جامد طحن شريط للبابا كريلس 
وهذا الشريط من اجمل الشرايط المسيحية








اختر سيرفر

الوجة الاول 


DepositFiles


Megaupload


RapidShare


Badongo


zSHARE

الوجة الثانى

Megaupload


Badongo


DepositFiles


zSHARE


RapidShare

لتحميل الشريط فى ملف واحد مضغوط ( 53) ميجا .

اختر سيرفر

zSHARE

Megaupload

Badongo

DepositFiles

RapidShare

يارب يعجبكم 

مع تحياتى 
صلاوتك معانا لنضع لكم كل ما جديد ومفيد 
رجاء محبة وضع رد على الموضوع وشكرا*​


----------



## بولا وديع (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: شريط مريم بطرس - اقبل الأيادى- شريط للبابا كيرلس- اكتر من سيرفر cdq*

*فين الردود ياجماعة*​


----------



## mizo2004 (9 أبريل 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## fernando (1 مايو 2010)

*شريط اقبل الايادى للمرنمة مريم بطرس*

*شريط اقبل الايادى*

* 

*

*

*

*شريط اقبل الايادى  للمرنمة مريم بطرس*
* .:: ترانيم الشريط ::.*
* حبيتك إنت*
* ياريت سنينى*
* بتعنا يا يسوع*
* صلى يابابا*
* مارمينا*
* أقبل الأيادى*
* ياريت*
* يا ساكن*
* رجل صلاة*
* أنته يا بابا كيرلس *
* باكر تالتة سادسة*
* الحجم : 52 MB*
*الشريط رائع  جدا و كل ترانيمة جميلة*

*

*

*Mediafire*
* http://www.mar-yohana.com/short/205*

*اذكرونى  فى            صلواتكم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

*رد: شريط اقبل الايادى للمرنمة مريم بطرس*

من اروع الشرائط 
شكرا كتير على الشريط 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2010)

*رد: شريط اقبل الايادى للمرنمة مريم بطرس*


----------



## fernando (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: شريط اقبل الايادى للمرنمة مريم بطرس*



> من اروع الشرائط
> شكرا  كتير على الشريط
> 
> ربنا  يبارك حياتك ​



شكرا على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## fernando (2 مايو 2010)

*رد: شريط اقبل الايادى للمرنمة مريم بطرس*



>



سررت بمرورك


----------



## rinamoon (6 يوليو 2010)

هى فين الترانيم دى اصلا


----------



## nermeen1 (7 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى ليك وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)




----------



## malak_alraeek (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## jojof (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ع الشريط بس ياريت لو ينفع تبقى مجزء كل ترنيمة لوحدها يبقى كتر خيرك وميرسى ع الشريط ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## taza (1 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

